# What defines Christianity as the truth over the false religions of the world?



## Rufus (May 26, 2011)

I have some reasons, but I really want some audio/articles on this....


----------



## Berean (May 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for... How do we know Christianity is true and we are not deceived? | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry


----------



## tman (May 26, 2011)

How do you know that Christianity is the truth?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 26, 2011)

The maddening, counterintuitive, liberating Gospel. 

Christianity is the only religion which is not, fundamentally, works-based -- salvation is not by human determination/effort but by Divine determination/grace. When you get down to it, all other religions (and corrupted forms of the Christian faith, Semi-Pelagianism, etc.), whether it be Judaism, Islam, Hinduism, Buddhism, Sikhism, or what have you, share a fundamental presupposition: In order to be saved, we must _do_ this and that. _Doing_ this and that appeases God and grants us His salvific favor. This is the natural, intuitive 'religious' impulse of man, which Christians reject, in claiming that there is nothing that we can _do_ to be saved; salvation is beyond the reach of our efforts (this message is particularly maddening for unregenerate religious man); the burden, thanks be to God, has been taken on for us by God; good works do not result in salvation, but rather good works are the result of being saved. In this sense Christianity is not itself a religion, but a sharply anti-religious movement. It is a _rejection_ of 'religion', of _being_ 'religious'.* And therein lies liberation.


*Those in our day who commonly claim to have rejected religion have not rejected it at all. Atheism is just another movement stressing _self-determination_ toward freedom and happiness. Here man is as religious as ever, which probably accounts for so many common folks today embracing this false gospel.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 27, 2011)

I would recommend reading anything by Francis Schaeffer, especially The God Who is There. Here is a short video.
http://youtu.be/caRzih0W1nY


----------

